

Google to use HTML5 in Gmail - js4all
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9178558/Google_to_use_HTML5_in_Gmail?taxonomyId=11&pageNumber=2

======
waterside81
Link above takes you to page 2. Here's page 1:

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9178558/Google_to_use...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9178558/Google_to_use_HTML5_in_Gmail)

I was hoping for a more in depth description of why or how CSS3 increases
speed so much.

~~~
js4all
I guess there will be more. They target a load time of under a sec.

I find it remarkable, that they rely on well-documented "hand-written"
JavaScript for their flagship product although they have GWT.

